# Trapperman Book



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Over on Trapperman they have put together a book of information and articles written by some of the better trappers (Asa Lenon, Mark June, etc..) and are selling it, with the proceeds going towards trapping organizations.

Looks like a real good buy. The first version (totally different book), written a few years ago apparently sold out and is very, very hard to come by.

Check it out if interested.

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/773683#Post773683


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rusty, what cha doin this weekend?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll be trout fishing up by Luzerne tomorrow at dawn, then back here for fireworks in the evening. You heading up to Farwell this weekend?

I might be able to slip out for a while on Sat or Sun, depending on what the wife has planned....


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

bump


Get them while you can guys.....


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Sounds like these books will be for sale at the MTA convention in Evart.

Sounds like a great book full of knowledge and the money goes to fight the good fight...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

WHose selling them, Mr. Dobbins?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

No, some of the guys on there put it together.

Paul has portions of the book, along with a bunch of the better known guys and some of the not so better known.

All the proceeds go to the NTA and FTA. Book is 290+ pages. 

Includes:

Lures and Baits - Asa Lenon, Bob Jameson, Paul Dobbins and many more

Bobcats - Slim Pedersen, Jackie Malone, Asa Lenon, Rich Kaspar, Bob Jameson, Tracey Truman, Steve Wood, John Graham, Stacy Yancy and more

Canines- Phil Brown, Mark Zagger, Rick Phillips, Scptt Phillips, Asa Lenon, Bob Jameson, John Graham, Jackie Malone, SLim Pedersen, Tim Rose, Mark June, Scott Huber, and many other well known k9 guys (This chapter alone is worth the price IMHO)

Fur Handling - tips from well known buyers as well as Tracey Truman showing how to do the "Nevada Style" bobcat put up , and Gary Meis bobcats using 220's

Mink, Marten and other Weasels - we got the milk jug set of the Jack Pine Savage, Tim SWatsky's versitale pocket, Asa Lenon, Jim Wallner, and Ken Deardorff covering marten and wolverines

Otter - we got some good under ice tips from Alaska as well as some live trapping tips

Raccoons - we got Bernie Barringer, Rich Kaspar, Joe House and Jayme Johanness and a plethora of other great tips

Trappers Tales - stories from the lieks of Steve Craig, Paul Dobbins, Tracey Truman, Blake Box, Joe House, Steve Phillips, myself, and othere

Trappers Tips - ideas and tips from people like James Lord, Slim Pedersen, Asa Lenon, Ray Adkins and many more.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I know much of what it contains, but I haven't seen who I need to look for to get one.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/773683#Post773683

or it sounds like they will have them at the MTA booth in Evart ("beaverhunter2" on Tman aka John Caretti is bringing mine to Evart)


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't know if they'll be at the booth or not. I will have some at the Convention. I'll be doing a demo Friday, the Kid Raffle Saturday, and I'll be at the membership meeting on Saturday evening. I shouldn't be hard to find- just hard to catch!! LOL

John


----------



## bkeee (Sep 12, 2008)

That is a good book to read.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

This is a very great book i hope everyone got your copys of it. I have had mine havent got to deep in it but my brother has and he likes it alot said he learned a good amount from it already. 


Rob


----------

